# Garmin Topo 100K Necessary?



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm interested in the Garmin 62S/St coming in July, but there is a $100 price difference between the two models. Notably in that one comes with Topo 100k and the other does not. 

Is this a essential map collection for the trail builder, geocacher and backpacker? 

I plan to make most of my own maps using ArcGIS, if that makes any difference.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

the 100k topos are useless for trails. not nearly enough detail
you want 24k topos


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

on another note, is there any different between the 60 series models as far as programmed maps are concerned? 

My organization may want to buy a more accurate unit but buying one with useless stuff isn't worth it.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

Save yourself some money and get free 24K maps from www.gpsfiledepot.com . I use these with my Etrex Vista HCX and they are great! Much better than the Garmin maps plus as I mentioned they are FREE!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll differ with others that 100k maps work fine if you can read them properly. That said, 24k level details are better and show smaller variations in terrain. I'd rather choose 24k over 100k as long as I had the storage space and the processing power to make use of them.

I'm looking at picking up one of those 62's also, and thinking I'll get the cheaper one without preloaded maps, since gpsfiledepot is available and since it seems these receivers will also support Garmin custom mapping (you'll be able to load Google Earth imagery or Topofusion imagery).


----------

